# Homemade router table fence



## pierce27360 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am putting the finishing touches on a double 3/4 mdf table. It measures 24" x 44".
I have mdf and laminate left over for a fence. I am a newbie to this trade. However, I would like my table and fence to be trouble free for years, if possible.
I would like to make the best possible fence for my table, yet simple and practible.
any and all detailed plans would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you

Calvin


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Calvin, about half way through this video Steve builds the fence for his table. This might give you some ideas on how to build a pretty good fence. If you want to use your table to build the fence you can just clamp a 2X4 to it. I hope this helps.

Router table top and fence - YouTube


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This will get you going. Simple is better.


----------



## pierce27360 (Dec 28, 2013)

thank you


----------



## pierce27360 (Dec 28, 2013)

thank you, Mike


----------



## ssevey17 (Mar 13, 2014)

I agree that simple is best. No need to make a router fence into a week long project


----------

